# Do you (and how do you) carry a hand pump?



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

I know that eventually I'm going to have a flat. I carry a spare tube and the tools I need in a small bag under the seat. However, I currently don't carry the hand pump. Obviously, if I ever expect to make that trail-side repair, I need a pump.

I've looked at a gazillion pictures on this sight and have never seen a pump mounted on bike.

Do you carry a pump with you? Do you mount it? How so? Or....I suppose some folks could carry their pump in a pouch in a Camelbak (which I don't yet have a need for).

More info = More better. 

Thanks!


----------



## Coolpick87 (Apr 15, 2009)

I just have a small cheap one that is held on the holder by velcro, and the holder is velcro'd to the top tube. I had to put a zip tie on it. It works just fine for me.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Most hand pumps come with a bracket that allows you to use the water bottle bolts to mount it.


----------



## RU Chris (Oct 8, 2009)

I carry mine in my camelback. However prior to doing this, I had it attached the frame. My pump came with a mount that was for attaching it to the bottle holder screws, but I wasn't a fan of having the pump stick out the side of my frame, so I zip-tied the mount to my top tube facing down so the pump rested in line with my frame. Worked good.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I carry my topeak mountain morph in my camelbak mule, the large pouch.


----------



## bts420 (Jun 28, 2009)

In my blowfish camelback with a patch kit, inner tube, and tire removing tools.


----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)

i had a hand pump that i carried by using the water bottle mount... the pump ended up breaking. When i bought a new pump i got one that would fit in a bag under my seat. I've used it a few times (my friend gets a lot of flats... i think his tires are thin). After using it to pump his tire up a few times I gave it to him and decided to get a c02 inflator to carry in the bag. It's more compact, and when i need to use it... it only takes a few seconds as compared to a few minutes of pumping. 

my advice, from beginner to beginner... just get a c02 inflator. You can get a decent one for $15, and I got a package of refills that I'll probably never run out of.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

sk1er18 said:


> i had a hand pump that i carried by using the water bottle mount... the pump ended up breaking. When i bought a new pump i got one that would fit in a bag under my seat. I've used it a few times (my friend gets a lot of flats... i think his tires are thin). After using it to pump his tire up a few times I gave it to him and decided to get a c02 inflator to carry in the bag. It's more compact, and when i need to use it... it only takes a few seconds as compared to a few minutes of pumping.
> 
> my advice, from beginner to beginner... just get a c02 inflator. You can get a decent one for $15, and I got a package of refills that I'll probably never run out of.


I actually carry both for the sake of redundancy. The C02 is usually my first choice, but I like to have a pump and a patch kit as a backup if I still have problems after using my C02 and spare tube.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

BeaverTail said:


> I canny my topeak mountain morph in my camelbak mule, the large pouch.


this


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been thinking about getting a pump and have been wondering about mounting thanks for the thread


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I need clarification (about that pic). I've heard that you can mount a pump to the frame like that, but I have a water bottle mounted on the only two screws I have...

How was the mounting in that pic done?


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I have like 3 pumps and no brackets! Any suggestions other than zip ties I'd have to cut off every time? I have some adhesive industrial velcro, but I don't want to sticky anything to my frame if I don't have to.


----------



## speed is sweet (Apr 1, 2007)

BigSharks said:


> I need clarification (about that pic). I've heard that you can mount a pump to the frame like that, but I have a water bottle mounted on the only two screws I have...
> 
> How was the mounting in that pic done?


Most Pump mounts are designed so that using long screws you can place the mount below the cage and thread the screws through both


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

speed is sweet said:


> Most Pump mounts are designed so that using long screws you can place the mount below the cage and thread the screws through both


Yup, that's the idea. Just slide the bracket underneath the bottle cage, and put in the bolts. Then, you can easily pop the pump in and out. My topeak bracket also has a little rubber strap to prevent unwanted ejection.


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

sk1er18 said:


> i had a hand pump that i carried by using the water bottle mount... the pump ended up breaking. When i bought a new pump i got one that would fit in a bag under my seat. I've used it a few times (my friend gets a lot of flats... i think his tires are thin). After using it to pump his tire up a few times I gave it to him and decided to get a c02 inflator to carry in the bag. It's more compact, and when i need to use it... it only takes a few seconds as compared to a few minutes of pumping.
> 
> my advice, from beginner to beginner... just get a c02 inflator. You can get a decent one for $15, and I got a package of refills that I'll probably never run out of.


I have used a "bottle mounted" pump since I started riding in '96, long before CO2. The problem with CO2 is, What are you going to do _*IF*_ you end up with a couple flats, and run out of CO2? Walk out? I know CO2 is more compact, but there is always the "What if". I encountered a rider while riding the Zoo-de-Mac(road ride) in Northern Mi this Spring. She had her 3rd flat, and was out of CO2.

As for which pump, I have been VERY HAPPY with the Blackburn Mammoth. The nice thing with Blackburn is they have a LIFETIME warranty on their pumps.

Good luck deciding!
Chris


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Matt09F7 said:


> I know that eventually I'm going to have a flat. I carry a spare tube and the tools I need in a small bag under the seat. However, I currently don't carry the hand pump. Obviously, if I ever expect to make that trail-side repair, I need a pump.
> 
> I've looked at a gazillion pictures on this sight and have never seen a pump mounted on bike.
> 
> ...


Then the reason you carry a spare tube and tools, except for the most important tool, the pump, is that you expect a good samaritan to roll by soon? Better to be self-dependant.

IME pumps are always ready to go, CO2 inflators not so much depending on you (and the unit you select). I carry mine (mini pump) in a backpack that I always use. It's easy to mount one to your frame but you have to keep an eye on it there, could disappear before you know it. Can also get all mucked up there, too.


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

i have carry it in my camel back


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

I carry two cans of CO2 since I commute to work, as well as a pump (that I've had to use 3 times in the 800+ miles I've ridden so far. I keep a spare tube in the rain poncho compartment of my Camelbak.


----------



## JCYC5 (Sep 4, 2009)

I might have to buy that pump just because it looks so awesome.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a pump with a multitool built into it. I just take some electrical tape and tape both my pump and my tube to my seat post.


----------



## sponger (May 14, 2006)

JCYC5 said:


> I might have to buy that pump just because it looks so awesome.


+1 That there pump is sporty. Almost want to attach one to my car.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow! Thanks to all for your contributions to the thread. I do have a couple different pumps, but the only one that mounts is a POS Bell (and that one's mount doesn't even seem to line up right on my C-dale F-7 -- may just mod the bracket). I have bookmarked both the Blackburn Mammoth and the SKS Revo Pump from the JensonUSA site to my "Christmas Wish List" folder. 

I'll go ahead and mount something today, one way or another.

Thanks again!


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

I strap mine to my bottle cage with a velcro strap


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> IME pumps are always ready to go, CO2 inflators not so much depending on you (and the unit you select).


I carry CO2 on the road, where, if I burn my two canisters I can call a cab (or the wife-sag) to get me home. On my mountain bike, where many times my cell phone doesn't work, it's all pump for me. CO2 makes you less able to help your friends as well - if they don't have a pump, or theirs fails, and you have to use a CO2 to get them going again, you now have one or two fewer for yourself or others if another flat occurs. CO2 only is bad news.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pump mounted*

OK,
I got the Bell pump mounted before I rode today. Cheapo pump is better than no pump, right? It was a nice feeling of Murphy's Law Insurance -- now that I have it with me, I won't need it.....soon.


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

Matt09F7 said:


> OK,
> I got the Bell pump mounted before I rode today. Cheapo pump is better than no pump, right? It was a nice feeling of Murphy's Law Insurance -- now that I have it with me, I won't need it.....soon.


Just make sure that the way you have the pump in the bracket that the handle can't come loose and slide down to your cranks. May not interfere, but I mount my pump with the handle closer to the steerer tube "just in case" for that reason.

Chris


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmmm...that's a good point.
Thanks!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

nachomc said:


> I carry CO2 on the road, where, if I burn my two canisters I can call a cab (or the wife-sag) to get me home. On my mountain bike, where many times my cell phone doesn't work, it's all pump for me. CO2 makes you less able to help your friends as well - if they don't have a pump, or theirs fails, and you have to use a CO2 to get them going again, you now have one or two fewer for yourself or others if another flat occurs. CO2 only is bad news.


I do the same with my road bike for the same reasons (and I hate frame pump rattle), altho where I live now the cab isn't much of an option as it used to be. Good point about helping others, probably my mt bike pump has been used as often by others as by myself...


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I initially had mine mounted in my frame but as my list of tools and such grew to where I couldn't fit all the other stuff in the underseat pouch, I now carry the pump in my Camelbak along with everything else.

I allllways use my pump on rides. I'd say every 3 rides or so I get a pinch flat cuz I run sorta low pressure in tubed tires, and I'm simply adjusting pressure anyways usually before every ride.


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

JCYC5 said:


> I might have to buy that pump just because it looks so awesome.





sponger said:


> +1 That there pump is sporty. Almost want to attach one to my car.


It definitely has eye candy, but in all seriousness, make sure you get a pump that will actually do the job. The carbon, is just an extra added bonus.



96m2comp said:


> Just make sure that the way you have the pump in the bracket that the handle can't come loose and slide down to your cranks. May not interfere, but I mount my pump with the handle closer to the steerer tube "just in case" for that reason.
> 
> Chris


Some like the one I have in the picture above, have a twist lock feature and even built-in pressure gauge. It's not the most accurate thing, but is only a few psi off. Also, I wanted the REVO brand because it's compatible with both Presta and Schrader valves so when I ride with friends, we're all covered! Good luck!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

On my mountain bike it is in my Flo Pak. On my road bike it is mounted next to the water bottle. The mini air 2, which is what I use comes with a bracket, and bolts if you dont already have them.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Pump and CO2 in my camelbak. The CO2 is really nice for midsummer flats when the mosquitos are biting.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Tube, multi-tool and miscellaneous bits in a saddle bag. Mini-pump and a small cell phone (and some goo, if I'm going to take any) in a jersey pocket, or in my baggies side pockets if the shirt doesn't have a back pocket. One large water bottle is usually enough for my rides so that goes into a cage on the bike. If I going to carry more water, all of the above gets moved into a water pack.

Re: CO2...I'll often carry it in addition to the pump, and if riding with friends I'll take in in lieu of the pump as long as one of the other riders is packing the pump. CO2 gets used first for whoever flats to get everybody moving again, but the pump makes sure everybody gets home. I'll never rely on just CO2. Murphy's Law has a way of knowing just when to strike.


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

LUNARFX said:


>


Thats totally a carbon bike boner!


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

i use to have mine mounted on the frame... but now i carry a backpack everwhere i go to put other things (tools, spares etc) so it now lives on my back =]


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

When I used to get a lot of flats (pre tubeless days) I would carry a full size track pump on the back of my pack. Never noticed the extra weight.

I did however notice the time saved when pumping tyres!

=-)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

everyime i scoll past this thread i think i says do you (and how do you) carry a hand gun. anyways no help here, i dont even haave a hand pump.


----------



## tekdestroyer (May 26, 2009)

The mountain morph comes with velcro straps that you can use in place of screws. I have mine mounted on the seat tube, as my water bottle is a comprehensive first aid kit.


----------



## JCYC5 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a Topeak Mini DXG on my bike. Screwed the included bracket under the bottle cage. Buddy of mine has a Lezyne Alloy drive for his bike (he has a presta valve, best to have a flexible tube to prevent damage) and both work great.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I always carried it in my camelback, since going tubeless and no flats in a year it sits on the workbench. Some day I will pay for leaving it there.


----------



## thaphillips (Sep 1, 2007)

Here is the best answer ................ get you a bottle of stan's and cut your tubes and go ghetto tubeless. You will never flat again.


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

What exactly is the purpose of having a pump/inflator on your frame? Aren't you just exposing it to the elements that way?


Oh, for my input- I carry a Genuine innovations inflate plus which I carry (along with a 16 gr and 2 12grms) in my Camelbak.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

On frame?
I suppose that is one option if you don't carry a hydration pack. Roadies often carry theirs in a jersey's back pocket.

I have a pretty big pump that I manage to stuff into my Camelbak Lobo.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

manoffew said:


> What exactly is the purpose of having a pump/inflator on your frame? Aren't you just exposing it to the elements that way?
> 
> Oh, for my input- I carry a Genuine innovations inflate plus which I carry (along with a 16 gr and 2 12grms) in my Camelbak.


Well I think the people who ride with it attached to the frame dont ride with a pack big enough to hold it. Any ways what sort of elements are you talking about? Most riders dont ride in the freezing cold, rain, and mud. If they did I think that most pumps would be fine and in working condition. Perhaps you should buy up the most popular pumps and try to find out what kind of conditions they will fail in.


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

Vtolds said:


> Well I think the people who ride with it attached to the frame dont ride with a pack big enough to hold it. Any ways what sort of elements are you talking about? Most riders dont ride in the freezing cold, rain, and mud. If they did I think that most pumps would be fine and in working condition. Perhaps you should buy up the most popular pumps and try to find out what kind of conditions they will fail in.


Dirt in general is what I meant.


----------



## CroMoHo (Oct 20, 2009)

I've done it all the different ways, but to me it just makes the most sense to keep it in my backpack. I've heard it said that weight carried on the body feels lighter than weight carried on the bike. It deffinately carries better. But then again, if its only a pump, I doubt you would notice. It will always stay clean in a pack though.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

thaphillips said:



> Here is the best answer ................ get you a bottle of stan's and cut your tubes and go ghetto tubeless. You will never flat again.


Awful advice. Stan's isn't going to save you if you cut the tire. You should always carry a spare tube and have a means of inflating it.


----------



## jeepinmike (Apr 23, 2007)

My MTB has a hand pump with water cage bolt mount. Simple, effective, most likely to get me home.

My roadie has a hand pump/CO2 combo with water cage bolt mount. I keep the CO2 in my bar ends (its a flat bar roadie). I have some fat stubby bar ends with a simple end plug- a little foam in the plug to keep down the rattle, drop the CO2 in, and re-cap. I usually hand pump the tires unless I am in a hurry, or lazy.

I use velcro to insure they stay attached to the mounting bracket. 

Both bikes have a patch kit, spare tube, and tire levers in the seat pack.


----------

